# Is my poodle a "breeding worthy" poodle?



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Talking with his breeder would be the best way. Did they sell him on a spay/neuter contract or with limited registration? Good luck to you, I would love to start showing!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Go to an AKC dog show and ask people showing Minis if they would honestly evaluate your dog. Be open to hearing the good and the bad. 

A successful show dog needs to have some very specific qualities. For example, it is almost impossible to finish a poodle who carries his tail down or who goes around the ring with his head poked forward.


----------



## Stacydub (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm used to the world of "super criticism". I have two horses and I'm very aware of what their conformation faults are. It can sometimes be rough...but at the end of the day, I <3 my animals, no matter what their shoulder slopes are or if the point of their hips is too low. 

Is it a problem that he's UKC registered? Not AKC?


----------



## cybercat (Nov 15, 2008)

Showing dogs is harder than horses I think. Exspecially poodles. You have to have them in show coat and that takes alot time , money and effort. Pet store suppiles will not do here at all. Learning to gait the dog and get him to stand take alot since you have to do it in many areas so the pup gets bomb proofed. Pup has to get used to being handled by anyone and not show teeth. Judges go over pups real good making sure all that hair is not hiding anything. Male dogs get testicals check too so if you have a male make sure to get him used to it.

The fact that yopu bought a pet quality pup means he is not go enough to be shown most likily. Breeders will sell a show promising pup but with a contactrat to show him. One sold as pet has some kind of fault that will make him not win in the show ring. Usually not obviuous to owner but it is to show and judges.

Being UKC means you can only show him in UKC shows. Many in these UKC show there own dogs. In AKC it is mostly handler shown.


----------

